
A Lesson in Cognitive Dissonance - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/153559105081/a-lesson-in-cognitive-dissonance
======
rubyfan
I was expecting a funny comic but he made the point I expected him to make
eloquently.

Funny this was posted right next to _Computer scientists urge Clinton campaign
to challenge election results_

~~~
angersock
Yep. Now let's see how long until the hivemind flagkills it. :)

